# How To Enable WiFi Calling on Open-Market Devices



## compu829 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hello All,

I refreshed my branded Idol 4S with the unbranded ROM, and after I did that, I had to make some edits to make WiFi Calling work again. These steps should work on all open-market devices though.

1. Install the latest WPInternals from elsewhere on this forum. 
2. Install a SIM card in your phone and have it connected to your cellular network. 
3. Launch WPInternals, select "Registry Browser", and navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Cellular/MVSettings/IMSISpecific/<IMEINumber>/CellUX/
4. Create and/or set the following registry keys:
         Key Name                                        Value
     a. DefaultWiFiCallingPreference           1
     b. ShowWiFiCalling                                1
     c. ShowWifiCallingPreferences             7
5. Once set, exit out off the registry editor, and reboot the phone
6. Now go into settings -> Cellular & Sim -> Sim Settings -> and enable WiFi calling as normal. 

If WiFi calling is not working at this point, you may need to install the certificate from your operator on the device. I didn't have to, but I did start with a branded device.


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 2, 2018)

http://ee.co.uk/help/phones-and-dev...g-up-wifi-calling-on-the-microsoft-lumia-6401


You need to be more specific.

Wait for your confirmation message
Once you’ve turned WiFi Calling on, we'll activate it for you within 24 hours. (If you are a corporate customer, you will not receive this message, as you’ll already be set up and ready to go).

You’ll receive a confirmation text when WiFi Calling has been activated. The WiFi Call indicator will appear at the top left corner of your screen. You’re now ready to send and receive calls and text over WiFi.         

So this trick wont work anywere, for everyone.


----------



## compu829 (Jan 3, 2018)

@augustinionut

The above steps assume that you have already contacted your carrier, and that they have provisioned your account for WiFi Calling. Sorry for not being clear.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 4, 2018)

Not all factory unlocked Windows 10 Mobile devices are provisioned to work with Wifi Calling that easily. Even if/after the carrerier supports it on your account.  Atleast that is my experience with carriers in the US.  The Elite X3 cannot get it with a few reg edits (neither T-Mobile or AT&T).  The 950 and 950 XL are the same way, although we can enable VoLTE and HD voice on T-Mobile and AT&T, I have yet been able to get wifi calling to provision.  Same for the 650 although I have an unbranded cricket model.  The Idol 4s is a bit unique in that it is the only OEM device (Non Nokia/Non Microsoft) I have been able to activate VoLTE HD voice and Wifi calling with.


----------

